# Paid/Free: Proffitsoccer.com



## Profitsoccer (May 4, 2016)

Hello, 
I want to introduce you my betting service for people with small and big bankrolls. 
The first option is to try "Free tips" and you can see that the odds are not so big, but the winning rate is good and you can gain good profit. 
The second option is to try "VIP tips" and if you have big wallet you can increase your profit dramatically. 
I won't waste your time with words about my team and the rules they use to pick their picks, just check the record.
Free tips:
http://proffitsoccer.com/free-tips/
VIP tips:
http://proffitsoccer.com/vip-tips

Visit http://proffitsoccer.com/ for more information about prizes, records and other information.


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 4, 2016)

Free tip:

5/04/16 Champions League Real Madrid – Manchester City Over 1,5 1,22


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 16, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/15/16 England Premier League Arsenal - Aston Villa Arsenal (-1,5) AH 1,35 4-0 WIN

VIP tip:

05/15/16 Germany 2 Bundesliga St. Pauli - Kaiserslautern St. Pauli (0) AH 1,98 5-2 WIN

05/15/16 Italy Seria A Lazio - Fiorentina X2 2,02 2-4 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/16/16 England Championship Brighton - Sheffield Wed 1X 1,38


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 17, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/16/16 England Championship Brighton - Sheffield Wed 1X 1,38 1-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/17/16 Romania Cup Dinamo - CFR Cluj Under 3,5 1,22


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 18, 2016)

Today:

Free tip:

05/18/16 Sweden Allsvenskan Helsingborg - Ostersunds Over 1,5 1,29


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 19, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/18/16 Sweden Allsvenskan Helsingborg - Ostersunds Over 1,5 1,29 1-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/19/16 Turkey Super Liga Trabzonspor - Kasimpasa Over 2,5 1,48


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 20, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/19/16 Turkey Super Liga Trabzonspor - Kasimpasa Over 2,5 1,48 0-6 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/20/16 Sweden Allsvenskan Falkenbergs - AIK Over 1,5 1,20


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 21, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/20/16 Sweden Allsvenskan Falkenbergs - AIK Over 1,5 1,20 2-3 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/21/16 Denmark Superliga Nordsjaelland - Aarhus Over 1,5 1,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 22, 2016)

Today VIP TIP AVAILABLE

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/21/16 Denmark Superliga Nordsjaelland - Aarhus Over 1,5 1,25 3-3 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/22/16 Bulgaria A PFG Lok. Plovdiv - Cherno More Over 1,5 1,29


----------



## Cush (May 23, 2016)

Nice win on  Bulgaria A PFG Lok. Plovdiv - Cherno More Over 1.5 =)


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 23, 2016)

Thank you 

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/22/16    Bulgaria A PFG    Lok. Plovdiv - Cherno More    Over 1,5    1,29 2-1 WIN

VIP tip:

05/23/16    Bulgaria A PFG    Ludogorets - Beroe    X2    1,85    0-2    WIN 0-2 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/23/16    Germany Relegation     Nurnberg - Eintracht Frankfurt    Under 3,5    1,29


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 24, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/23/16    Germany Relegation Nurnberg - Eintracht Frankfurt    Under 3,5    1,29 0-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/24/16    Germany Relegation     Duisburg - Wurzburger Kickers    Under 3,5    1,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 25, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/24/16    Germany Relegation Duisburg - Wurzburger Kickers    Under 3,5    1,25 1-2 WIN

Today:

Free VIP tip (The last free VIP tip for this forum. There is one more VIP tip this month):

05/25/16    Switzerland Super League    Luzern - Sion    1    2,05

Free tip:

05/25/16    Spain Secunda Division    Numancia - Lugo    Under 3,5    1,30


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 26, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/25/16    Spain Secunda Division    Numancia - Lugo    Under 3,5    1,30 1-0 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/26/16    Spain Secunda Division    Huesca - Zaragoza    Under 3,5    1,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 27, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/26/16 Spain Secunda Division Huesca - Zaragoza Under 3,5 1,25 1-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/27/16 Russia Relegation Tomsk - Kuban Under 3,5 1,20


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 28, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/27/16 Russia Relegation Tomsk - Kuban Under 3,5 1,20 2-0 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/28/16 Sweden Allsvenskan Ostersunds - Malmo FF Over 1,5 1,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 29, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/28/16    Sweden Allsvenskan    Ostersunds - Malmo FF    Over 1,5    1,25 1-4 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/29/16    Spain Secunda Division    Almeria - Mirandes    Under 3,5    1,46


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 30, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/29/16 Spain Secunda Division Almeria - Mirandes Under 3,5 1,46 2-1 WIN

VIP tip:

05/30/16 Ireland Premier League Bohemians - St. Patrick's 1 2,50 5-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

05/30/16 Internationa France - Cameroon France (-1) AH 1,32


----------



## Profitsoccer (May 31, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/30/16    Internationa    France - Cameroon    France (-1) AH    1,32 3-2 REFUND

Today:

Free tip:

05/31/16    Italy     Trapani - Spezia     Under 3,5    1,22


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 1, 2016)

Stats for the last month:

Free tips: 21 wins, 4 lose, 1 refund odd: (1,10-1,50)

VIP tips: 6 wins, 3 lose odd: (1,70-2,50)

http://proffitsoccer.com/

Yesterday:

Free tip:

05/31/16    Italy Trapani - Spezia Under 3,5    1,22 2-0 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

06/01/16    Italy     Pescara - Novara    Under 3,5    1,33


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 5, 2016)

Today:

Free tip:

06/05/16    Italy Seria B    Pescara - Trapani    Over 1,5    1,30

Free VIP tip:

06/05/16    Internationa    Slovenia - Turkey    2    2,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 6, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

06/05/16    Italy Seria B    Pescara - Trapani    Over 1,5    1,30 2-0 WIN

Free VIP tip:

06/05/16    Internationa    Slovenia - Turkey    2    2,25 0-1 WIN

Today:

06/06/16    Sweden Superettan    Halmstad - Syrianska    Under 3,5    1,25


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 7, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

06/06/16    Sweden Superettan    Halmstad - Syrianska    Under 3,5    1,25 2-0 WIN

Today:

06/07/16    Sweden Superettan    IFK Vaernamo - Oergryte FF    1X    1,50


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 8, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

06/07/16    Sweden Superettan    IFK Vaernamo - Oergryte FF    1X    1,50 4-2 WIN

Today:

06/08/16    Italy Seria B    Salernitana - Lanciano    Over 1,5


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy New Euro 2016! Today you will receive another free VIP tip. Until the end of the Euro 2016 there will be between sure tips!

Today:

Free tip:

06/10/16    EURO 2016    France - Romania    Under 3,5    1,30

Free VIP tip:

06/10/16    EURO 2016    France - Romania    Romania (+1) AH    2,38


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 11, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

06/10/16 EURO 2016 France - Romania Under 3,5 1,30 2-1 WIN

Free VIP tip:

06/10/16 EURO 2016 France - Romania Romania (+1) AH 2,38 2-1 REFUND

Today:

06/11/16 EURO 2016 England - Russia 1X 1,20


----------



## Profitsoccer (Jun 12, 2016)

Yesterday:

Free tip:

06/11/16    EURO 2016    England - Russia     1X    1,20 1-1 WIN

Today:

Free tip:

06/12/16    EURO 2016    Turkey - Croatia    X2    1,29

VIP tip:

Available until 15:00 GMT +3


----------



## BetPetros (Jul 12, 2016)

ARE YOU OPEN OR CLOSED?IN YOUR SITE THE RESULTS ARE FROM 4/2014


----------

